# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  صراح اللغة - القرشي

## أحمد البكري

صراح اللغة

أبو الفضل محمد بن عمر بن خالد 
المدعو بجمال القرشي













*http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....f-76885cf3e343

*

----------


## أحمد البكري

نسخة 2





http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....3-d135f502cf8d

----------


## أحمد البكري

نسخة 3









*http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....6-081cd991d1dd
*

----------


## أبو طيبة

جزاك الله خيرا، وبارك فيك.
الروابط لا تعمل عندي.

----------


## الدكتور العراقي

http://www.gulfup.com/?COzFkE

----------


## أحمد البكري

قام الأخ "الطيب وشنان" - جزاه الله خيرا- برفع المخطوط :
http://wadod.org/vb/showthread.php?t=6826

مخطوط : الصراح من الصحاح (المشهور بصراح اللغة) 
جمال الدين محمد بن عمر بن خالد القرشي ( كان حياً سنة 681هـ)
المصدر : كتابخانة مجلس سنا - ايران
عدد الأوراق :540
تاريخ الفراغ من التأليف :681هـ
تاريخ النسخ :700هـ
ملحوظة : المخطوط في صورته الأصلية ناقص الآخر بمقدار بضع ورقات و تم إكمال الناقص بخط متأخر
الرابط

فقمتُ بتصغير الصور وإعادة رفع المخطوط:






 الملف بعد تصغير الصور
175 ميغا:
http://billionuploads.com/rrenv4ucom8r


ssura7 allughah.rar

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

هل من رابط جديد لهذه الدرة؟

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.mediafire.com/download/iq...7_allughah.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

747 ص

http://dl.nlai.ir/UI/7701fb90-d423-4...Catalogue.aspx

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

جزاك الله الجنة

----------

